# Tinting Drywall Mud



## LadyFinisher

Well, this came straight from the "mouths of babes". 

I have read several posts about tinting drywall mud, and recently I ran across a GC and he wanted every coat tinted a different color. After, reading all the post I thought about it for a while. A few experiments later, my 12 yr son (who is always in whatever I am doing) asked what I was trying to do. I explained and he said mom I got just the thing. He runs off and comes back with Crayola Sidewalk Chalk. I break up a little piece to make powder and try it out. Now, I didn't expect it to work, I was really just trying to make him happy. The crazy thing is though it works. The pack contains 24 colors. Sands as if it wasn’t there and no problem with painting after priming of course.

To be honest I was embarrassed I didn't think of it. Kids gotta love them.


:thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper

that GC sounds like a donkey. but work is work. maybe he runs the rainbow flag on the back of his truck too.


----------



## Whitey97

:stupid:


----------



## LadyFinisher

How did you know? LOL

I just thought maybe the info would come in handy.

You all got a great sense of humor. Still Laughing.


----------



## Whitey97

odd....we all deal with the same bs, we all put up with the people, and the work. Don't you have to have the same sense of humor just to survive? If I didn't laugh at everything I would have hung myself long ago.


----------



## LadyFinisher

True, very true.


----------



## Never-Miss

*tinting mud*

Haven't you heard of Never-Miss it actually primes the joint compound so you don't get paint flashing so it saves you money on call backs and is half the price of chalk.


----------



## Never-Miss

Hello


----------



## LadyFinisher

Never-Miss said:


> Haven't you heard of Never-Miss it actually primes the joint compound so you don't get paint flashing so it saves you money on call backs and is half the price of chalk.


No until now I had not heard to it but I did look it up after reading your message. After reading the information about it sounds like a great product *for touch ups* which is what it is designed for. However, I was talking about new construction. Also it only comes in blue and yellow, for this GC I would need three maybe four colors. You mentioned price, the price for the "Never-Miss" is 14.95 plus shipping for one color 16.5 oz bottle. I can get sidewalk chalk for the rock bottom price of $5.00 w/ 24 colors and no shipping just a trip to walmart that I will make anyway. But thank you so much for the information.

P.S. Yes, I know yellow and blue make green.


----------



## Never-Miss

You know you can get a free sample


----------



## Never-Miss

1 bottle will color 12 to 15 5gal. buckets of drywall mud and doesn't efect the integrity of the mud alot of contractors are using it on the skim coat to make the job look better.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

My vote is still for dark blue RIT dye from wal mart.


----------



## LadyFinisher

Rit dye sounds pretty good lots and lots of color. They are, what 1.50 a bottle or so, right?


----------



## Never-Miss

*tinting mud*

Yea tha's true but you can't get it at your drywall yard and it bleeds through the paint Never-Miss is formulated just for mud and the color sands away so you will not have bleed through or flashing and the color left in it acts as a built in primer for the mud eliminating flashing!!


----------



## 19Riggs88

Never-Miss said:


> Yea tha's true but you can't get it at your drywall yard and it bleeds through the paint Never-Miss is formulated just for mud and the color sands away so you will not have bleed through or flashing and the color left in it acts as a built in primer for the mud eliminating flashing!!


Interesting...I have seen a company use brick dye in their mud which comes in powder form and another use regular chaulk line refills.
They strictly use them when sanding for paint smooth wall to show where final touch-up spots are.

When it is mixed in the mud a little too strong it does tend to show through the paint.


----------



## brdn_drywall

how do i get my free sample of this "never-miss" never-miss?


----------



## brdn_drywall

i just got my black widow 540 pro sanding tool in the mail last week thanks to whoever posted the link to get it free.
i love free stuff!


----------



## 19Riggs88

brdn_drywall said:


> i just got my black widow 540 pro sanding tool in the mail last week thanks to whoever posted the link to get it free.
> i love free stuff!


Jeez, they got more samples?


----------



## brdn_drywall

came with 5 sheets (various grit) and pole adapter.


----------



## Never-Miss

www.never-miss.net try it you'll like it!!!


----------



## Tim0282

I take it you are a dealer for Never-Miss...???
Sounds like it would work just fine. 
But the lady here wants to use chalk. 
You say this product makes it easier to prime. How so?
I ordered two bottles to try. I would rather have blue in the big bottle...


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

LadyFinisher said:


> Rit dye sounds pretty good lots and lots of color. They are, what 1.50 a bottle or so, right?


 Not sure, I'd just go and wipe out their denim blue. If someone wanted to dye a shirt that day. Nuts to them.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Never-Miss said:


> Yea tha's true but you can't get it at your drywall yard and it bleeds through the paint Never-Miss is formulated just for mud and the color sands away so you will not have bleed through or flashing and the color left in it acts as a built in primer for the mud eliminating flashing!!


 I did a dark test spot, It did not bleed through the texture or straight paint so I'm not sure what your basing that on. Maybe it depends on the color you use. But I have to say that if it really primes the mud, thats pretty cool. All the same I'll probably stick with rit. But I will look into the free sample. Does it affect how texture would shoot thru a hopper gun?


----------



## Never-Miss

No sir it doesn't affect anything and I base it on feild testing where to much color is added and with NM that can't happen. because the color sands away


----------



## JustMe

brdn_drywall said:


> i just got my black widow 540 pro sanding tool in the mail last week thanks to whoever posted the link to get it free.
> i love free stuff!


Where did you get it? I liked mine, with its big footprint, especially for things like initial rough sanding. Could move along, with no flipping. But I leaned it against a wall and it fell over and broke where the metal pin meets up with the plastic head.


----------



## brdn_drywall

there's a link to it on the trim-tex site right on the homepage.


----------



## JustMe

Thanks, brdn. For others, the homepage:

http://www.trim-tex.com/

Offer is in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## brdn_drywall

free is good........but man i have got to learn how to post links I'm gettin embarrassed.


----------



## JustMe

brdn_drywall said:


> free is good........but man i have got to learn how to post links I'm gettin embarrassed.


Well, there's something to work on. The part about getting embarrassed about something like that, I mean.


----------



## Tim0282

Just type the website like you are going to get on their site. Then highlight it and do the command key while holding down the command key push the letter C. Now go back to the forum and start typing in a reply and when you are ready to put the link in just push the command key then the letter V. And viola, there appears the website all ready to be clicked on. How's that for a simple explanation?


----------



## brdn_drywall

http://trim-tex


----------



## brdn_drywall

hahaaa thanx tim....oops don't think that worked as well as i thought it did.


----------



## JustMe

Another way to create links is to type in the link and then hit your 'Enter' key. Your cursor will drop down to the next line, and the link will go blue on your screen.

www.trim-tex.com

or

http://trim-tex.com


----------



## brdn_drywall

www.trim-tex.com that's much easier....thnx justme


----------



## JustMe

brdn_drywall said:


> www.trim-tex.com that's much easier....thnx justme


You're welcome. There's a few ways to do such things. That's one of them.

There's still things like linking to a page in a website, and bringing it back and entering it into your post. Those addresses can often get too long for what you just did. There's a few ways to do it, too, and somewhat longer to describe how to do. At least the 2 ways I mostly do it. If you're interested in figuring out that one - eg. linking to the actual free sander page on Trim-Tex's site: http://www.trim-tex.com/giveaway.htm - let me know.


----------



## brdn_drywall

now your just freaking me out way to much to handle for 1 day , i'll continue my tutorial tomorrow.


----------



## JustMe

LadyFinisher said:


> No until now I had not heard to it but I did look it up after reading your message. After reading the information about it sounds like a great product *for touch ups* which is what it is designed for. However, I was talking about new construction. Also it only comes in blue and yellow, for this GC I would need three maybe four colors. You mentioned price, the price for the "Never-Miss" is 14.95 plus shipping for one color 16.5 oz bottle. I can get sidewalk chalk for the rock bottom price of $5.00 w/ 24 colors and no shipping just a trip to walmart that I will make anyway. But thank you so much for the information.
> 
> P.S. Yes, I know yellow and blue make green.


Make sure you're considering all factors here. The company I'm involved with does lots of new construction, and some things can get missed when sanding, and sometimes do. Then unhappy painters, unhappy GCs, unhappy ......, time tied up, more labor costs, less profits, ...... . If the benefits are as stated - which Never-Miss says they are, and is willing to supply samples - just taking care of those aspects a little better would make bottles of this more than pay for themselves for my company. We'll also be looking at other things such as the potential no flashing benefits of it as well, especially for some jobs.

And if the color sands off each time because it's supposed to come to the surface when the mud dries, then you should be able to reuse a color more than once on a job. Yellow, blue, (green?), yellow, blue, ...... . Some of our guys could just go to something like yellow, sand, yellow, sand, ........ .

Your GC might be willing to accommodate you if you talk with him/her/them about some of this. And if that one doesn't go for it, other GCs you work for might.


----------



## LadyFinisher

Justme, you have some really good points and I take another look at it. I don't remember reading about the color coming to the surface when dry but I could have miss it. Thank you for your input.


----------



## [email protected]

You color tint salesmen ought to review the posting rules


----------



## Never-Miss

Hey Guys I am not tyring to sell you anything everybody likes free! Thanks for listening


----------



## JustMe

LadyFinisher said:


> Justme, you have some really good points and I take another look at it. I don't remember reading about the color coming to the surface when dry but I could have miss it. Thank you for your input.


You're welcome. Just some thoughts that came to me as to why the company I'm doing work for - including doing certain kinds of research for - should give it a try.

I read about the colour coming to the top when I did a Google search for Never-Miss. A page on Online Drywall's site said this:

"When Never-Miss dries the color rises to the top. This allows for the color to be sanded away so it will not bleed through your painted surface"

I'm thinking they might mean this happens when the mud dries, and not just Never-Miss.

The last jobsite I was left to wrap up (a large commercial one) had more than a 1/2 dozen (yellow) patches left unsanded by some of the others that I luckily caught. I wasn't even looking for them - I was doing final sanding on some other (blue) patches - till I came across the first missed yellow patch. Took me a little while to go back through the area I was wrapping up and find them. If the colour does sand away, then such shouldn't happen.

Also, the painter's helper went and primed a small alcove there which hadn't been final sanded yet. Took a bit to straighten that out. If I/we could've told them to not paint anything that was still showing colourant, it might've prevented that.


----------



## Nathan

Using our forum to advertise your own products goes against our Advertising Rules. Please make sure you read through them before posting on this site otherwise your account may be banned. Thanks


----------



## MudMonkey

Ive never heard of this before. Especially tinting every room a different color. I tint my mud yellow with normal paint tint to do touch ups after prime if I'm left around to do touch ups (normally the painter does this)


----------



## MudMonkey

just read the never miss site...mighty interesting!


----------



## Whitey97

You banned him for posting that?

Come on, if that's all he was doing was being informative that's not cool! 

Free Never-Miss!


----------



## Whitey97

His samples aren't free. Tricky little bastard! he wanted 4.75 for shipping. I then clicked the x and closed out.


----------



## alltex

Ijust use paint tint get it at the paint store. it worrks fine for smoothwall so you know where you touch up


----------



## alltex

i got my free black widow. pretty sure i like it, seems faster too!:thumbup:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

I'll say it one more again, Blue RIT Dye, it works too gooder. DOES NOT BLEED. I got my black widow too, yesterday, pretty slick. I found myself watching every video on their sites while i was there.


----------



## MudMonkey

I ordered the nevermiss sample. Thought it was fair to pay the shipping...we'll see how it works


----------



## Nathan

Whitey97 said:


> You banned him for posting that?
> 
> Come on, if that's all he was doing was being informative that's not cool!
> 
> Free Never-Miss!


No, I didn't ban him. Just showing him the no self promotion rules.


----------



## [email protected]

He must be going broke, I got mine free, no shipping.


----------



## Whitey97

odd.... why does it say "banned" under his name?


----------



## JoeMudder

His nickname is the name of a product and when you click on the link in his profile it forwards to another site with his product on it. It looks to me like he's promoting his product here.


----------



## McDusty

first post on the board.

your run of the mill 'chalk line' chalk seems to work well for me and has not steered me wrong. I've never had any complaints. I have used blue & black (which turns grey) with success. cheap too.


----------



## Tim0282

I use Never Miss on my skim coat on every job. There is a huge difference between this and chalk. Never Miss seals the joint and helps with the joint flash. If you ever try it, you won't go back to chalk. It is the best for your final coat. Worth a try! I'm not a saleman, just a drywall finisher. Just letting you know there is a purpose for the tint. Not just to look a different color.


----------



## TAPERT2

Well I recently ( since my relocation) went to purchase ( stock up) mud only to find out no ody carries the tinted Finish Mud , i flipped thinking htf is that , ive been using tinted for /6 yrs and theres Dam good reason to use it so now im like on this page tryn to see what to use and yes i just got in mail today the never miss, costly tint , and i now say this because while waiting for shipment i still needed to tint my mud on a job i just sanded other day
So i heard others say here to go to paint store. So i did and Bingo they sold me the exact tint i needed to get color needed and now the reason im posting this is because the. Paint store charged me $5 bucks for 16oz of water base tint im which i only used 1/3 of once per bucket so doing the math thats 3 buckets of mud per once times 16 oz = 48 buckets of mud
Compaired to only 16 buckets to 1 bottle of never miss at $15 per bottle ... What a Huge differance in cost ...Im so ecited to find a cheap resolve to this non tinted mud sitch , and i noticed say Menards was charging $1.40 more per tinted mud verses white , so doing the math thats was Never Miss costs per bucket of mud , So My friend Screw never miss and there tinted gup Just go get water base tint at paint store and tint your own as i just did 
So id have to buy 3 Never Miss @ $14 ea to make 48 buckets Compaired to $5 buck of tint from paint store that will make 48 buckets , even cheaper then the tinted mud at big box store.


----------

